# veg ?



## blondlebanese (May 28, 2015)

is there a rule of thumb about how long the veg cycle should take?  clones take about 21 days to root.  from then how long should they veg?


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2015)

Depends on how big you want them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2015)

Yes, duck pretty much nailed it.  One of the big advantages with clones is that they are the same biological age as the mother and therefore, you can put them into flowering at any time.


----------



## umbra (May 29, 2015)

my clones root in 10 days or less, if they took 21 days to root...I'd throw them out and start over.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 3, 2015)

How do you do your clones Umbra?


----------



## umbra (Jun 3, 2015)

For me the important thing is a clean razor blade. I use a fresh one and dip in iso alcohol between each cutting, keep it sterile. I use dip n gro as a hormone compound and rooter cubes. I have also done directly in dirt. I put them on a tray with humidity dome and gentle heat from below. I normally will take 2x as many clones as I know I need. Then I take the strongest, most healthy ones and kill the rest.


----------

